# Singletree "Members" from years back.....where'd they go....???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Singletree "Members" from years back.....where'd they go....??? There was a time when things would get super crazy on Friday nights, here in Singletree Land.

Gave those Singletree moderators a chance to earn their big paychecks.

I was just thinking about how skillfully "Shygirl" could hand Farmboy Bill his head, over and over and over.........and he would just keep trying to hold his own, and needle her......she would just ignore him, then in a flash she would attack, and hand him his head. I think he kind'a enjoyed being dominated by her.

I swear some Friday nights Singletree was a wild melee till early Saturday morning. And what ever became of "Glazed" "Tough Girl-be gentle".....??


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

It's not a fair fight ever...I mean you just cannot compete with a woman as a guy and not come out of it as a total jerk. its why you cant have them on tackle football teams....


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> Singletree "Members" from years back.....where'd they go....???


I do believe comfortablynumb and willowgirl are still together. I still see them on another forum.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

tiffanysgallery said:


> I do believe comfortablynumb and willowgirl are still together. I still see them on another forum.



Does he still do hard physical labor while collecting disability ?

Last I saw willow bought some property and numb was working on getting it cleaned up.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

RADDAD: I've a couple of neighbors who are on disability. They are allowed even to hold part-time paying jobs within their ability without losing disability pay. One fellow has enough steel in his back to build a wolf trap; he worked a few days at the election center. Most do what they can; I've caught fakes and I've seen some sad cases. 

The honest ones do the best they can, No man wants to sit in a chair and waste away. If we want to do away with disability pay we must find each patient a job within their ability to cope through pain and medical appointments, travel limits and physical endurance. I hate the fakes, but disabilities are real.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Numb works the system and votes straight democrat so his checks keep coming.

There's a post willow wrote saying she wished they'd legalize weed so numb could feel better and get back to work.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

What has weed got to do with feeling better? 
The only benefit I've heard of is controlling pain. That seems to be the argument here in Arkansas. Injuries resulting in chronic pain are high on the list of things for which disability is granted.

LOL, and much as I hate to admit it, there are republicans who agree that medical marijuana has its place. Some even go so far as to assert that legalization will put us in position to control sales as we do whiskey.

Me, I'm agin it. I've seen reports by doctors who say that there are other drugs that will be as effective against pain as hash, and that long term use of marijuana damages the brain.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You'd have to ask willow


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

There are many types of disabilities, these days even anxiety disorders can receive a check. Doesn't always mean that can't do anything physical, might mean they have good days and bad days.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

How about this past year. Where is AZsongbird?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> I was just thinking about how skillfully "*Shygirl*" could hand Farmboy Bill his head, over and over and over...


She was stalked by some people online who made accusations about her in the real world that caused her to lose her job and most everything she had.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

whiterock said:


> How about this past year. Where is AZsongbird?


Someplace safe where the a-holes don't attack her.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> What has weed got to do with feeling better?


 It reduces eye pressure in glaucoma patients, reduces spasticity in a variety of diseases, reduces nausea in cancer and HIV patients, and increases appetite. There are a lot of medical uses: I do not know them all. 

CBD oil is legal everywhere: basically it is pot but without the chemicals that make you high. It is almost but not quite as good as the illegal stuff, and it does not have the effect of increasing the appetite. CBD oil can be bought at Wal mart on-line: I have never seen it for sale in the stores but they do have it on-line


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife and I were Singletree members way back....about 16-plus years ago.....but, we're still here (at HT).


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bear, I could be wong, and you no I seldom ever am, But I thought she got the bad end of a divorce. Thought they had a dairy farm, and she lost her end of it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oneraddaf I am blessed in spite of my disability do have the kind of job that allows me to go on. 
I have that rare truck driving job that allows me to work when I can as much or as little as I want to and with very few deadlines. 
But without my particular special skill set I could not drive for most trucking companies because they would not put up with my need for random breaks for a random amounts of time and my inability to make a schedule. 
In other words comfortably Nam may be perfectly capable of working even working very hard but not capable of working for an employer at that same level 12 hours a day 60 hours a week


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Oneraddaf I am blessed in spite of my disability do have the kind of job that allows me to go on.
> I have that rare truck driving job that allows me to work when I can as much or as little as I want to and with very few deadlines.
> But without my particular special skill set I could not drive for most trucking companies because they would not put up with my need for random breaks for a random amounts of time and my inability to make a schedule.
> In other words comfortably Nam may be perfectly capable of working even working very hard but not capable of working for an employer at that same level 12 hours a day 60 hours a week



You and the OP use a chair or scooter to get around but still work, I'm sure Numb could get a paying job or learn a new skill


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have taken a substantial pay cut from when I was fully capable. Luckily I have the financial means that I do not have to work. 
But comfortably numb and many other people may not have the financial means to take some of the big pay cuts. so they can continue to work. 
And why should day they have paid into the system for many years so that when the time is come that they are disabled they do not have to take total disaster in income. 
One of my best remaining friends just retired eight months ago on Social Security and while people gave him a ration of poo about living off the government paid in to social security for over 50 years 
He died last week if my math is correct he collected less than $20,000 in retirement. He He paid that much in many times over


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> You and the OP use a chair or scooter to get around but still work, I'm sure Numb could get a paying job or learn a new skill


Not necessarily so. 

I can get a lot of stuff done around my place because I can take a nap when I get tired. Employers tend to frown on that sort of thing


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You people are full of excuses


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF I remember rightly, you had one too/.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Onerad so you don’t feel they are entitled to use the insurance they paid for ?
You may be missing the point that it’s not an all or nothing thing it’s also insurance to maintain a certain living standard


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> You people are full of excuses


And "Some People" act superior, condescending and righteous. And come across as being a total jerk.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> And "Some People" act superior, condescending and righteous. And come across as being a total jerk.


Well hey, you gotta give the guy credit for not pretending to be he something he isn't...
This guy is at least real.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> And "Some People" act superior, condescending and righteous. And come across as being a total jerk.



Says the guy that tells everyone on HT he's the only real homesteader and the rest of us are just posers.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm a poster. I got like 2500 posts already. hoping to end up with 90,000. At a dollar a pop.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Clem said:


> I'm a poster. I got like 2500 posts already. hoping to end up with 90,000. At a dollar a pop.


You get paid to post?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

there are infinite degrees of disabilities. I find it quite amazing that someone with an alleged disability can look down upon another..
If you can do things and work, consider yourself fortunate. 
what is so elite about being a homesteader anyway ?
what IS a homesteader ?
Is it like so many on here that have 100HP tractors and all the gas toys to do their work?
how many here work with a team of horses or oxen?
Not as a hobby, but because that is all you have..
just asking..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It dosnt matter so much what you work with, as what work you get done with what you work with.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> And what ever became of "Glazed" "Tough Girl-be gentle".....??


 [/QUOTE]

That story has a happy ending: She fought a long and tortured fight against cancer and won. Bonus prize: she is now happily married.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> Says the guy that tells everyone on HT he's the only real homesteader and the rest of us are just posers.


I’ve seen you post this comment before I must’ve missed the original argument what are you talking about?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, the big bucks is in making tens of thousands of personal attacks. Don't believe it?? Surely all those people wouldn't be all that disagreeable and make themselves look like total juveniles for free, would they?


DKWunlimited said:


> You get paid to post?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wait a minute did Clem just say he makes personal attacks and he gets paid to do it?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

There are udders here who are better at it I think.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha! I see some chains being jerked here. And I see some still don't know Clem at all, lol.


----------



## fireman_dan (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm around..retired and living my dream.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see, Glazed lives (unless she moved) in my neck of the woods but our schedules never synced up enough to meet. Haven't seen Little Joe or Malamute around in a whole minute. Or Chris...I think his user name was Valiant or Valiance, something like that. I knew he met a nice girl and they got married and started their own market farm. There was another guy, Swamp something or other, hysterically funny, but had trouble with sobriety and staying this side of the law. I think he got banned at some point for going toe to toe with one of the mods over something or other. There was another woman, had long black hair that users used to mix me up with all the time...can't remember her name but I haven't seen her around either.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I still check in from time to time to see what is going on.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Terri said:


> Not necessarily so.
> 
> I can get a lot of stuff done around my place because I can take a nap when I get tired. Employers tend to frown on that sort of thing


100% + that! ^

Things are not always what they appear to be. My mother (RIP) had a serious back problem that was well documented by MRIs and Xrays to be severe enough for disability. But she was determined not just roll over and quit living. Although she enjoyed hard physical work in the yard/garden/home, she could only do it for a certain number of hours. Then she had to pay the price, and crawl into bed with a heating pad take pain meds to get relief from the relentless pain that was so bad that sometimes she would need assistance to use the bathroom.

All the neighbors saw was a lady cutting grass, digging in the garden, painting the house, etc. etc. What they didn't see was that it took a few days (sometimes weeks) of medicines and rest before she could function halfway normal again. She despised being inactive which drove her nuts.

She had to deal with a lot of judgmental crap from narrow-minded folks, too.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Jade1096 said:


> Let's see, Glazed lives (unless she moved) in my neck of the woods but our schedules never synced up enough to meet. Haven't seen Little Joe or Malamute around in a whole minute. Or Chris...I think his user name was Valiant or Valiance, something like that. I knew he met a nice girl and they got married and started their own market farm. There was another guy, Swamp something or other, hysterically funny, but had trouble with sobriety and staying this side of the law. I think he got banned at some point for going toe to toe with one of the mods over something or other. There was another woman, had long black hair that users used to mix me up with all the time...can't remember her name but I haven't seen her around either.


Swampman. And the long black haired lady... ugh, I don't remember right off the bat either.. but I believe she was in Oregon somewhere correct? I want to say raeven but there was another one I am thinking of as well.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

That story has a happy ending: She fought a long and tortured fight against cancer and won. Bonus prize: she is now happily married.[/QUOTE]

Awesome! YAY!!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

ShannonR said:


> Swampman. And the long black haired lady... ugh, I don't remember right off the bat either.. but I believe she was in Oregon somewhere correct? I want to say raeven but there was another one I am thinking of as well.


She was PNW area. Maybe it was Raeven, though that doesn't seem quite right, a bell is slightly ringing. And yes, Swampman. OMG, that guy was funny.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

wild thang


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen COSunflower lately? And what about TiffandZacsMom?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U Peeps got good mammeries LOL


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> U Peeps got good mammeries LOL


Aww Bill you say the nicest things! and here I thought mine was slipping. lol


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

DKWunlimited said:


> Has anyone seen COSunflower lately? And what about TiffandZacsMom?


I thought COsunflower was on here not too long back.


----------



## rascaldaisy (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, y'all!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Wasn't their a Riley or Riley Jo? She was from Ontario and briefly dated/married/lived with someone on HT from southern Michigan.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

glad to see you back Rascaldaisy. I often think of you. tell us what you've been up to lately.

Raeven lives in Oregon as far as I know. I'd like to see her back. Kim is still here quite often. I don't know who that girl is you're talking about with the long blk hair. there was one who had 8 or 9 children who married one of the guys here. she had long hair.she hasn't been here for years. I don't think that's the one though. you know some of those are likely over on Melissa's site. there are some here who are on both . ~Georgia


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

I use come on here an read there interesting post an comment here an there . I tend to get wrapped in every day things an work to much so sad to say don't get on here much


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

rascaldaisy said:


> Hey, y'all!


Good to see you dropping by.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, I see ya'll didn't bring up my name.


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Howdy all! MissKitty and I are still around, going on 11 years.

--Dwight


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

cindilu said:


> Thanks guys, I see ya'll didn't bring up my name.


There are many who have passed through. I am sure at least one of the gang would have recalled you as the group reminiscing continued.

Good to see that you still remember the neighborhood and hope life has been good to you during your time traveling your path outside the group. Don't be a stranger.




OldGrouch said:


> Howdy all! MissKitty and I are still around, going on 11 years.
> 
> --Dwight


Hey Grouch now with the mile wide smile,

Great to hear that you and Miss Kitty still have y'alls singletree trace harnesses hitch in doubletree side by hitch as you pull yor lives forward together. I recalled that the two of you had doubletree joined but didn't realize how long. Congratulations to you both on your decade together and still going.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

rascaldaisy said:


> Hey, y'all!


Howdy!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Thanks guys, I see ya'll didn't bring up my name.


Howdy!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Was going for a little holiday humor. Actually have been really busy getting my house finished. Almost there finally. And no internet yet, hoping by next month. I guess I live in the boondoggle because it is hard to get internet here.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

and the down side would be...


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

Oxankle said:


> What has weed got to do with feeling better?
> The only benefit I've heard of is controlling pain. That seems to be the argument here in Arkansas. Injuries resulting in chronic pain are high on the list of things for which disability is granted.
> 
> LOL, and much as I hate to admit it, there are republicans who agree that medical marijuana has its place. Some even go so far as to assert that legalization will put us in position to control sales as we do whiskey.
> ...





Oxankle said:


> What has weed got to do with feeling better?
> The only benefit I've heard of is controlling pain. That seems to be the argument here in Arkansas. Injuries resulting in chronic pain are high on the list of things for which disability is granted.
> 
> LOL, and much as I hate to admit it, there are republicans who agree that medical marijuana has its place. Some even go so far as to assert that legalization will put us in position to control sales as we do whiskey.
> ...


Hey there Mr. Oxankle~been a long time since i have spoken to you. hope you had a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

cindilu said:


> Thanks guys, I see ya'll didn't bring up my name.


Didn't bring up mine either Cindilu! How the heck ARE you?!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

YO, Debbie!!!! Doing well here. And how is it going for one of the nicest ladies I ever met on HT? Hows the little daughter? Is she still afraid of bantie roosters? How the years have flown!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

cindilu said:


> Was going for a little holiday humor. Actually have been really busy getting my house finished. Almost there finally. And no internet yet, hoping by next month. I guess I live in the boondoggle because it is hard to get internet here.


Hi cindilu. Check out Verizons new (in Nov) unlimited data plan for tablets and jetpacks (not the unlimited plan for cell phone). If you sign up for prepaid, it's $65/month. You would also need to make sure there is good reception in your area.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Deb U still in Okla?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Summerdaze7 said:


> Didn't bring up mine either Cindilu! How the heck ARE you?!!


Doing good just been really really busy with work and trying to get this house of mine done. How have you been, what is keeping you busy?


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

cindilu said:


> Doing good just been really really busy with work and trying to get this house of mine done. How have you been, what is keeping you busy?


Working, and 5 grandsons are mostly keeping me busy these days. 
Thought I'd pop in coz I realized I've only checked in once in a little over 2 yrs I think!
Used to be here a lot back in a day!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I miss a lot of you "old folks"!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm still here . I Don't post as much cuz you can't call people out on their bull anymore. Otherwise many moved to "the other site" .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> Singletree "Members" from years back.....where'd they go....??? There was a time when things would get super crazy on Friday nights, here in Singletree Land.
> 
> Gave those Singletree moderators a chance to earn their big paychecks.
> 
> ...


I'm a member from yrs back - still looking for a partner . On sweet mini-farm in the 'outback' of Maine.
Have firewood for several winters and some 5k sq ft of garden space .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

farmgal said:


> I'm still here . I Don't post as much cuz you can't call people out on their bull anymore. Otherwise many moved to "the other site" .


What's the 'other site' please ?


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

A bunch of us went camping one weekend in the fall back in 2006 I think it was. Only can remember one name "hilltop daisy"...but there were about a dozen of us. Got a campground in Norwich, NY that had a covered pavillion. It was cold and wet but we had a lot of fun. There was a guy whose name was John, and we took pics which I cannot find. We drank a little wine and played cards, the guys cooked on the grills...wish I could remember more of the names. Shortly after that I moved to Montana. Does anyone remember this??


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been here since Countryside Magazine first made the forum. Had a couple of name changes along the way due to technical glitches. 
Sitting here figuring it up..... it's been at least 20 years! Anyone else figure up time by remembering how old their kids were lol

Just checked and I last posted as TxGypsy in 2007. I sure would like to have that one back as it suits me better than TxMex.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I’m still here.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm still here also. i remember a couple camping trips they had also. wished i could have gone and i remember HD. there was also a get together where a crowd went to help Vera with her house. that's one i wish i could have gone to. i miss all of those Vera, RW, Pam, Texican and his girlfriend, Swamp man, (so sad he passed) shygal for sure. Willow, SD hasn't been around for a bit but he does drop in once in awhile. Clem is also around sometimes. likely some of the old crowd are on Melissa's site. i did join for a little bit first when she started but logged off one day and couldn't get back on. i'm quite contented here though. ~Georgia


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

TxMex said:


> I've been here since Countryside Magazine first made the forum. Had a couple of name changes along the way due to technical glitches.
> Sitting here figuring it up..... it's been at least 20 years! Anyone else figure up time by remembering how old their kids were lol
> 
> Just checked and I last posted as TxGypsy in 2007. I sure would like to have that one back as it suits me better than TxMex.


Is it totally gone? If not, the admins can merge your current user name with TxGypsy.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I’m still here.


Me too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

It took me a while to get here but I'm here now. Don't know what it was like in the old days though.


----------



## januaries (Sep 12, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> i'm still here also. i remember a couple camping trips they had also. wished i could have gone and i remember HD. there was also a get together where a crowd went to help Vera with her house. that's one i wish i could have gone to. i miss all of those Vera, RW, Pam, Texican and his girlfriend, Swamp man, (so sad he passed) shygal for sure. Willow, SD hasn't been around for a bit but he does drop in once in awhile. Clem is also around sometimes. likely some of the old crowd are on Melissa's site. i did join for a little bit first when she started but logged off one day and couldn't get back on. i'm quite contented here though. ~Georgia


I remember all of them. I was more active round about that time, but I've always listened more than talked. It's nice to hear their names again.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

Greetings! I decided to check in and found this thread... Talk about memory lane! I've been a mostly read-only neighbor when I remember to stop by, but I recognise allot of your names and remember allot of the conversations y'all are reminiscing about!
Still single tree homesteading and loving it in NE WA after moving from Wyo over 11 years ago!
Tamara


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

januaries said:


> I remember all of them. I was more active round about that time, but I've always listened more than talked. It's nice to hear their names again.


What is " Melissa's site" ?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you must remember Melissa Rick. she had countryside families but left and started her own site when we had that racket that time. i dont recall the name offhand but i'm sure someone here knows. 

as far as i know a lot of people who were here are there now. i was there myself as Allison2 but logged out and couldn't get back in for some reason. didn't bother after that. ~Georgia


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Melissa's site ==> https://homesteadingfamilies.proboards.com/


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

thats what i was wondering--bluejeans still around?


----------

